# RAF Staxton Wold (Driffield)



## ashless (Nov 25, 2008)

The history has been covered by others, many thanks to Kaputnik for the invite to this snowy ex RAF base


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 25, 2008)

Good to meet up with MaBs, and get out to Driffield again for a snowy explore,

A blast wall, showing the pebble infill, i always thought they were solid concrete, but as ashless said, the infill may have been to absorb a blast better than a solid concrete wall could....






Chill out area.....






boiler room....






ladder in water tower.....

















9mm paint marker shells.......














































Inside the Drifft Inn.... scene of many post closure training excercises, involving blasting holes in walls, firing rubber bullets, shotguns etc, judging by the spent shells around the place....


----------



## Neosea (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a 'COOL' explore guys, nice one!


----------



## fezzyben (Nov 25, 2008)

great pics guys ahless pic 5 is taking the leave only footprints to the extreme lol


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 25, 2008)

Love the 'chill out' area.  Great pics chaps. Liked seeing that blast wall with the infill.


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 25, 2008)

It was a very chilled explore.... cleaning pigeon poo off your hands with snow, after climbing the water tower ladder definitely cools you down!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 25, 2008)

Doesn't anybody ever pick up their brass in these places? Untidy lot.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> It was a very chilled explore.... cleaning pigeon poo off your hands with snow, after climbing the water tower ladder definitely cools you down!



Good job I wasnt on this one "retches very deeply"you know what I am like with pigeons and their crap.

Great shots as always guys,the snow has really given them that solitary abandoned feeling.I love the 
"literal"chill out area.


----------



## Drama Queen (Nov 26, 2008)

Good pics guys I like the footprints in the snow to very good and clever  them bullets are weird looking things must have been one big gun


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Drama Queen said:


> Good pics guys I like the footprints in the snow to very good and clever  them bullets are weird looking things must have been one big gun




The pics are just a little over life size. They're only 9 millies.


----------



## cactusmelba (Nov 26, 2008)

cool pics matey, the snow really adds another dimension to it.. 

so the question is.... did you get in the hatch?


----------



## Kaputnik (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope! had a go at lifting it, but looking closely at it, we think it could be welded shut


----------



## MaBs (Nov 27, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Nope! had a go at lifting it, but looking closely at it, we think it could be welded shut



Yeah it didn't budge at all did it.

Got a few closer pictures of it will post them up with the rest when I'm back home.


----------



## odeon master (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm liking this place lots, it has such a great atmosphere. the snow adds to the scene too
where about in the uk is it?


----------



## cactusmelba (Nov 27, 2008)

just outside Driffield, 20 miles north of Hull on the East Coast.. you know Hull, the guys who're going to win the premiereship..

it's here..

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=53.995818&lon=-0.464483&z=16.6&r=357&src=msl

.


.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 28, 2008)

cactusmelba said:


> you know Hull, the guys who're going to win the premiereship...



Just follow the smell of fish. 

ONLY JOKING!!!!!!


----------



## cactusmelba (Nov 28, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Just follow the smell of fish.



HAhhahAa, if only, THAT trade's well done and dusted..

if there is a smell to council ineptitude, follow THAT smell, you can't go wrong...


----------

